# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Out of all the projects you have ever made, which one took the longest to make? and why did it take so long?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2019)

All of the unfinished projects that I have. I seem to have a lot of start but not a lot of finish lately. Too many projects and ideas but not enough time to work on them all. I need to be retired.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hell I'd settle for semi-retired, or even just slowed down a little. Took the weekend off, but after the last month, it took all the ambition I had yesterday to get out of the recliner and go pee.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 7, 2019)

It took 9-1/2 months and 328 hours of labor.

Why so long? I dunno.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 7, 2019)

Brink said:


> It took 9-1/2 months and 328 hours of labor.
> 
> Why so long? I dunno.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jon, now I'm going to like an idiot when I say a cutting board.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2019)

@Brink Why? Because it's a work of art and a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Hell I'd settle for semi-retired, or even just slowed down a little. Took the weekend off, but after the last month, it took all the ambition I had yesterday to get out of the recliner and go pee.


Glad things worked out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Brink said:


> It took 9-1/2 months and 328 hours of labor.
> 
> Why so long? I dunno.




Ex-wife was almost that bad on our second child, was 2 weeks past speculated due date, Doc was leaving on vacation, induced labor. Contractions were too intense, so he backed the drip off a little, got tired of waiting after 16 - 17 hours, and turned her back up. I think we were at 9 1/2 months and about 20 - 21 hours of labor when she finished. Maybe your drip was just set a little to low?! 





        



CWS said:


> Glad things worked out.




It was ugly! Pretty much burned up all the ambition I had on that trip. 
45 minutes later when two days worth of groceries backed up on me, all of a sudden, I just almost didn't make that one!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Apr 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Ex-wife was almost that bad on our second child, was 2 weeks past speculated due date, Doc was leaving on vacation, induced labor. Contractions were too intense, so he backed the drip off a little, got tired of waiting after 16 - 17 hours, and turned her back up. I think we were at 9 1/2 months and about 20 - 21 hours of labor when she finished. Maybe your drip was just set a little to low?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe too much information

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm guessing the half done rocking bi-plane that sits downstairs.
Let's face the facts, I get stuck on this computer and nothing gets done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 7, 2019)

I guess my second guitar. Took time to build jigs and buy tools on top of the work. I used to start a lot more and not finish. I have learned to work through instead of contemplating. I remember Kevin giving me a little grief over some slight imperfections but I would never finish anything if I stuck to my perfectionist ways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m still working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 8, 2019)

Probably the rocking tractor. It seems like it should be pretty simple but there was just some ways of doing things that I either hadn't thought of or wasn't real comfortable with so it took a while. And then it took a while longer as I fixed up the things that happened while I learning to do things.

BTW: since it was a John Deere and Lowe's didn't have either of the colors in their book I went over to the spray can rack where they did have the colors and they did a color match on the lids :) It worked out pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2019)

For future reference... Tractor Supply carries color matched paints for tractor projects

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 9, 2019)

@kweinert , I did exactly the same thing only my spray paint came from the high dollar John Deere store. But the guys at Lowes did a great match job. I was painting a home built tool cabinet JD colors.

As to the question, yep, haven't reached my longest project yet; still sitting there staring at me to finish it....er, them!!!!


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2019)

What I’ve seen, tractor paint comes in blue, sometimes orange, and is pretty easy to find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 2, 2019)

My wife asked me to make her a custom sized printer stand. It took me a little over 2 years to make, and I cut the doors the wrong size on top of it.
It has a 1/4" gap between the doors, but she's happy it's finally made.
The reason it took so long to make was I had to fix my table saw first, that took 2 months to accomplish by itself.
Then, it was a series of delays involving me being sick. It took me a couple of weeks hunting thru bags of stuff to find the casters she bought for it.
It actually only took me a few days to make it, but it was like *someone* didn't want me to make it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------

